# The soundtrack for the video game "Battlefield 1" is awesome



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 25, 2022)

The music for Battlefield 1 is just beautiful!

For example this track:


It's 3:23 long - try listening through all of it. It changes dramatically after a couple of minutes.

Listen to the whole soundtrack below. It is phenomenal.


----------

